
Ask HN: When,if ever, is a “flight tested” booster more valuable than “untested” - gwicks56
Not my field, I just thought it was an interesting question. Obviously mechanical systems have fatigue, stress, wear and tear. But new they can have undetected manufacturing faults, or assembly errors.<p>Given that stress and fatigue are generally well understood, at some point, will insurance on a new rocket cost more than insurance on a used rocket? And will SpaceX start charging more to use one of their &quot;flight tested&quot; boosters?
======
wmf
To be clear, SpaceX's brand new boosters are tested before they are launched
so they should not be called untested.

If the BFR plan happens, customers won't really have a choice because a new
BFR will be very expensive and a launch on a used BFR will be very cheap.

------
mojomark
HN says what?

